# My dogs stopped eating.



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a 12 year old miniature pin and he recenrtly stopped eating last night.  Nothing recently appeared to go wrong with him.  He ate this morning and then threw up.  My next thing is to give him some chicken noodle with rice soup to settle his stomach.   He has been eating just fine.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 12, 2019)

I wouldn`t give him soup-just white rice with boiled chicken. No salt or seasonings.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh,and just very small amounts until you see if he keeps it down. If not,he probably needs to see a vet. 12 years old is getting up there in age.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 12, 2019)

the same thing happened to my 9 year old lab


----------



## bingo (Dec 12, 2019)

i'm  so glad he's  doing better...i  have little  dogs...I understand the  love


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Animals are like people, they have their tummy problems.  When they don't eat for 2-3 days or vomit everything they eat, better see the vet.  When my dogs had diarrhea I used to give them just plain rice, it firms the stool and move things through the colon.  Nice thing about dogs, like people they are omnivores.  My cats turn up their nose at anything that is not meat and would never eat rice.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> My cats turn up their nose at anything that is not meat and would never eat rice.



I made turkey barley soup last week and put way too much barley in it. It was thick! We ate it for a couple of meals,then,rather than throw it away,I gave it to the feral colony that I feed. They scarfed that stuff up! Probably not terribly healthy for them,given that there was some salt in it,but probably healthier than mice...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2019)

Has he been coughing or choking?

I wouldn't give him anything but water until tomorrow. If he vomits again tomorrow- off to the vet.


----------



## toffee (Dec 12, 2019)

always ask a vet ' if it continues ---keep him on light food no soups -dry dog food /biscuit...


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I made *turkey* barley soup last week and put way too much barley in it. It was thick! We ate it for a couple of meals,then,rather than throw it away,I gave it to the feral colony that I feed. They scarfed that stuff up! Probably not terribly healthy for them,given that there was some salt in it,but probably healthier than mice...


Your soup had meat in it, that would explain their willingness to eat it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 12, 2019)

My JRT stopped eating for a few days, and was acting really puny. Took him to the vet. He couldn't really tell what was going on. We decided to give it a day or two. Went home and the dog threw up  -- about 6 feet of carpet thread. How can I describe this? He had chowed down on a carpet that was the loop kind. Ate it like one long strand of spaghetti. I knew he'd chewed on the rug, but had no idea that it was all in one piece. Thank God he threw it up (and all in one piece!). I threw the carpet out and will never buy one like that again.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> My JRT stopped eating for a few days, and was acting really puny. Took him to the vet. He couldn't really tell what was going on. We decided to give it a day or two. Went home and the dog threw up  -- about 6 feet of carpet thread. How can I describe this? He had chowed down on a carpet that was the loop kind. Ate it like one long strand of spaghetti. I knew he'd chewed on the rug, but had no idea that it was all in one piece. Thank God he threw it up (and all in one piece!). I threw the carpet out and will never buy one like that again.


I had a kitten once that decided to start eating a narrow piece of ribbon.  Good thing I saw her before she started swallowing it.  When I pulled it, slowly, out of her mouth it was in the shape of an accordion.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I wouldn`t give him soup-just white rice with boiled chicken. No salt or seasonings.



I agree.  WAAAY to much salt in canned soups.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 13, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have a 12 year old miniature pin and he recenrtly stopped eating last night.  Nothing recently appeared to go wrong with him.  He ate this morning and then threw up.  My next thing is to give him some chicken noodle with rice soup to settle his stomach.   He has been eating just fine.


You might want to call your vet and ask them for advice. He could just have a temporary upset stomach, or it could be something serious.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

@fancicoffee13 -  How is your dog today?  Any improvement?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @fancicoffee13 -  How is your dog today?  Any improvement?


I was wondering the same thing. Hope all is well!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @fancicoffee13 -  How is your dog today?  Any improvement?


He did eat late that evening.  This morning he is putting off eating again.  Maybe it is his teeth, they are falling out and he doesn't have many to chew with.  Canned dog food isn't an option, so we opted to water the hard food, less calories and the gravy is from water.  He was gaining weight fast.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Doomp said:


> You might want to call your vet and ask them for advice. He could just have a temporary upset stomach, or it could be something serious.


Already done that, that is why we switched to healthier dog food and put water on it to make it soggy and the gravy is from water.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2019)

Sadly, the first real sign that my Bonnie was going to die was that she suddenly stopped eating.  She ate with normal appetite one evening and the next day refused all food.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I wouldn`t give him soup-just white rice with boiled chicken. No salt or seasonings.


I don't buy white rice because I stay away from carbs, but for him, I could do that.  Thanks.


----------



## grannyjo (Dec 14, 2019)

You might like to add some boiled pumpkin.  Just mash it into the rice and boiled chicken.  Don't use tinned pumpkin though.

The pumplin quite often tends to help settle a dog's upset tummy.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 14, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> He did eat late that evening.  This morning he is putting off eating again.  Maybe it is his teeth, they are falling out and he doesn't have many to chew with.  Canned dog food isn't an option, so we opted to water the hard food, less calories and the gravy is from water.  He was gaining weight fast.


Maybe he needs some teeth pulled. He may have abscesses; they can cause pain and infection.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 14, 2019)

grannyjo said:


> You might like to add some boiled pumpkin.  Just mash it into the rice and boiled chicken.  Don't use tinned pumpkin though.
> 
> The pumplin quite often tends to help settle a dog's upset tummy.


Why not tinned pumpkin? I've used it in the past for my dogs and they seemed fine.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

Canned pumpkin puree is fine. Just NOT the kind labeled* pumpkin pie filling. *

Pumpkin contains fiber good for elimination but it doesn't do any settling of the stomach.

Sounds like vet-city to me.


----------



## grannyjo (Dec 14, 2019)

Just shows that what I have used for the last 60 years of caring for dogs is obviously wrong.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Doomp said:


> Maybe he needs some teeth pulled. He may have abscesses; they can cause pain and infection.


To have dental work done will cost $350 and I don't have the $. So, we are doing the best we can.  Thanks though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> To have dental work done will cost $350 and I don't have the $. So, we are doing the best we can.  Thanks though.


@fancicoffee13 , is there a vet college in your area or a low cost clinic?  Sometimes you can find places that have greatly discounted prices for those services.  Good luck, hugs for your doggie.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Canned pumpkin puree is fine. Just NOT the kind labeled* pumpkin pie filling. *
> 
> Pumpkin contains fiber good for elimination but it doesn't do any settling of the stomach.
> 
> Sounds like vet-city to me.



I agree, based on information given to me by my vet.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> @fancicoffee13 , is there a vet college in your area or a low cost clinic?  Sometimes you can find places that have greatly discounted prices for those services.  Good luck, hugs for your doggie.



the local humane society is a good place to check.  Ours here does have a low cost clinic attached to it.  You have to be below a certain income threshold to use it.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 17, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> @fancicoffee13 , is there a vet college in your area or a low cost clinic?  Sometimes you can find places that have greatly discounted prices for those services.  Good luck, hugs for your doggie.


No, not yet.  Proposing one, but you know long that takes to actually get it built and up and running and in the mean time.....


----------



## Catlady (Dec 17, 2019)

How is your dog doing now after three days?  Your dog breed's lifespan is supposed to be about 15, hope he makes it for a few more years.  Those vet bills are the pits.


----------

